# Nokia phones and Iplayer?



## Cloud (Jan 18, 2010)

After much googling and forums reading I still can't get my Nokia Xpress Music 5530 to play bbc iplayer either from the app I managed to find for the 5800 (same OS) or from the page.

It was advertised at carphone warehouse as being able to play Iplayer which is the main reason I bought it - to be able to sit in the same room as somebody watching X Factor or Disney channel on the TV without going insane.

As mentioned, I have the App which installs properly but wont load up any programs. Apparently this used to work and has stopped since the latest firmware upgrade, people who bought the phone earlier this year report no problems with the 5800 app working.

Any ideas?


oops crap wrong forum sry...


----------



## souljacker (Jan 18, 2010)

Cloud said:


> After much googling and forums reading I still can't get my Nokia Xpress Music 5530 to play bbc iplayer either from the app I managed to find for the 5800 (same OS) or from the page.
> 
> It was advertised at carphone warehouse as being able to play Iplayer which is the main reason I bought it - to be able to sit in the same room as somebody watching X Factor or Disney channel on the TV without going insane.
> 
> ...



Does it look like its starting, then close? Because thats what mine does. I'm considering restoring to factory defaults because nothing works. Even the inbuilt browser crashes. All the phone apps like messaging and the camera and music work, but anything I've added keels over.

Except Opera mini, which is the best thing on the bloody heap of shit.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2010)

got the 5800 and the iplayer app works perfectly.


dave


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 19, 2010)

Works perfectly on my N95 8GB.

Is Real Player set to use your wi-fi connection?


----------



## Cloud (Jan 30, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Works perfectly on my N95 8GB.
> 
> Is Real Player set to use your wi-fi connection?



Yeah

I had a nice email from the beeb explaining that they hoped to extend the iplayer to as many platforms as possible but tbh it's nokias fault.

If you bought one of the first 5530's then the iplayer widget from the 5800worked, it's only after the firmware upgrade that it stopped.

I dont want to be rolling back firmware.

On a positive note it plays converted movies very well.


----------

